# 2 man shoot!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth and I were able to get out duck hunting today and it was rather slow, but we managed to scratch some birds down. not quite 2 limits, but we had a couple easy shots get away from us. there's a drake Teal in the picture. you'll have to ask fowlmouth about that...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Variety is the spice of life! Besides, I thought I saw a leg band when he dropped in.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I wish my slow days were like that!


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish my slow days were like that!

I'll second that. I have a question however, goose freak have you considered changing your name to something like King Mallard Masher, Nothing but Green, or something similar. You have been knocking em dead. I'm green with envy:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Water Copper said:


> I wish my slow days were like that!
> 
> I'll second that. I have a question however, goose freak have you considered changing your name to something like King Mallard Masher, Nothing but Green, or something similar. You have been knocking em dead. I'm green with envy:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ha! those names would fit wouldn't they. the geese have been kicking my butt this year for the 2 times i'v gone after them, but iv had an itch for mallards this year anyways. I think i'm going to start tracking down some geese though


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Variety is the spice of life! Besides, I thought I saw a leg band when he dropped in.


ALL THAT GREEN and you drop a teal.  HA HA. Looks fun!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> ALL THAT GREEN and you drop a teal.  HA HA. Looks fun!


At least it was a Drake, but I agree. ask FM about a couple greenhead he shot at.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> At least it was a Drake, but I agree. ask FM about a couple greenhead he shot at.;-)


 Ha Ha! I knew this was coming.....Man were they close, and you weren't kidding when you said they will land at your feet. I'm thinking Improved Cylinder or Skeet would have helped me.


----------



## GreenheadsNham (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not asking for your honey hole guys. Is this local (weber county) ?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

all shot here in Utah...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> At least it was a Drake, but I agree. ask FM about a couple greenhead he shot at.;-)


i bet fm was looking for the other greenhead. he love those one the most.:mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i bet fm was looking for the other greenhead. he love those one the most.:mrgreen:


you must be talking about spoonies!? he told me how he doesn't pass up an opportunity to shoot them


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> you must be talking about spoonies!? he told me how he doesn't pass up an opportunity to shoot them


 They are the :second:nd least favorite duck of mine. dkhntrdstn is the spoonie killer of all time, he never let's one fly by. That guy can spot those things from a mile away.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice choot fellahs!

Ive always wanted to limit on seven different species, drake's of course. Been close a few times, but Mallards backpedaling/hovering <6' over the decoys just seems to tip the trigger finger... 8)

they're like potato chips n dip, cant have just one!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> They are the :second:nd least favorite duck of mine. dkhntrdstn is the spoonie killer of all time, he never let's one fly by. That guy can spot those things from a mile away.


lol I wait tell slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww days to kill them.


----------



## Hed (Oct 18, 2013)

Gheadsnham, mellow mountains. south of Weber


----------

